# Help choosing Unique Arabic/Muslim baby name



## LoveMyBaby786

Just found out I'm having a boy :D

Next step now is.. baby names!!

Didn't realise just how hard it would be to choose a name, anyone else have this problem?

Could anyone please suggest some Arabic/Muslim baby boy names please. I would love one where the meaning is something like Miracle/Precious/Joy etc..

If you could put the meaning next to the name that would be lovely, thank you :hugs:


----------



## bethanchloe

Bishr - Joy / solved
Basir - Bringer of glad tidings
Dawid - Prince
Diyari - A gift / present
Eshan - In God Grace / Worthy
Fazal - Grace
Inaam - Reward
Jawhar - Jewel/Gem
Khalid - Eternal/Glorious
Masarrat - Happiness/Delight/Joy
Nadir - Rare/Precious
Rafan - Beautiful/Handsome
Saadat - Blessing/Honour
Shafiq - Compassionate
Shariq - Radiant / Bright
Shihab - Flame /Blaze
Tameem - Perfect / Complete
Waheed - One of a Kind
Zebadiyah - Allah's gift

I don't know if you like any of these but I think some are really cute - Zebadiyah is lovely, Zeb is such a cute nickname!


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Thankyou for those! I love the name Inaam and Rafan, Zeb is also a nice name :)


----------



## eve31

I love the name Zain - can be spelt many ways Zayn, Zain, Zane - think it means beautiful...

I also love love love the Bilal... 

I posted a thread about this a while back as OH is Moroccan but I asked for girls names! Good luck!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I work with a Muslim boy called Sahal, which I think is a lovely name. I don't know what it means though or if it's a particularly religious name.


----------



## Islander

i like Jamil (jameela for a girl) means beautiful/handsome


----------



## HopefulPony

Awww Zeb is such a cute name! :)


----------



## LaraB

My friend named her baby Roshan, I think it's a gorgeous name and it means 'shining light'


----------



## sowanted

Zeb and Nadir are my favourites on this list. Lovely names.

I have a friend Samir. I like that name, too.

Good luck! It's not easy!


----------



## Mummy2B21

An ex of mine in high school was Muslim and his name was Billel he was very sweet.


----------

